# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG)

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Organon

Name: Pregnyl

Substance: 5000 iu Chorionic Gonadotropin

Container: 1 amp plus 1ml amp of solvent

----------


## Titan Worm

More HCG :



Chorionic gonadotropin Russia
________________
500 IU:




________________
1000 IU:

----------


## Zajob01

Manufacturer: Roussel Mexico

Name: Gonadotropyl

Substance: 5000 iu Chorionic Gonadotropin

Container: 1 + 1

----------


## Zajob01

Manufacturer: Sanfer Mexico

Name: Gonakor

Substance: 2500 IU Chorionic Gonadotropin

Container:

----------


## Zajob01

Manufacturer: Serono CH, B, Mexico

Name: Profasi

Substance: 10000 I.U. Chorionic Gonadotropin

Container:

----------

